# My Ugly Poodle...



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

lol .... He is a funny looking guy. I thought you had a schnoodle? He's not the schnoodle?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> lol .... He is a funny looking guy. I thought you had a schnoodle? He's not the schnoodle?


lol, he needs to be groomed. No, this is Shadow, he is a purebred AKC
registered poodle.

This is the Schnoodle "Chunk.":










(He is Shadow's offspring though)


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He looks like his daddy. Aww he looks like a lover. I bet he cuddles every chance he gets.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> He looks like his daddy. Aww he looks like a lover. I bet he cuddles every chance he gets.


Yes he does! He's just a lovable old lap dog, lol!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry to say, but not good at shutting my mouth get some clippers onto that dog. I hate seeing ppl not clipping poodle faces  If you want to start showing you better get use to clipping them on a weekly basis. If you havnt got clippers you better buy some cause this will cost you alot of money to do them all from someone else.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Sorry to say, but not good at shutting my mouth get some clippers onto that dog. I hate seeing ppl not clipping poodle faces  If you want to start showing you better get use to clipping them on a weekly basis. If you havnt got clippers you better buy some cause this will cost you alot of money to do them all from someone else.


He does get clipped, but has to be done by a pro. every now and then
due to he has aggression problems...also he doesn't live with me either
though he is in my name, he's really not like my dog. Also, you seen
Maddie, right? You see I clip her and she is taken care of grooming wise.
I do own clippers, but he will try to bite me if I clip or even scissor him.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> He does get clipped, but has to be done by a pro. every now and then
> due to he has aggression problems...also he doesn't live with me either
> though he is in my name, he's really not like my dog. Also, you seen
> Maddie, right? You see I clip her and she is taken care of grooming wise.
> I do own clippers, but he will try to bite me if I clip or even scissor him.


Not to be miss negative but if he has aggression issues why was he bred in the first place? Also just because he is "AKC" does not mean squat unless he came from someone who was breeding to _better_ the breed.

Anyhoo....


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Is this the 7 yr old that you own? I would be giving him a sedative to do him if he is that bad. All that hair looks like he hasnt been done for months. Has he had quarazone (sp) in the past, his coat looks really thinned out.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Not to be miss negative but if he has aggression issues why was he bred in the first place? Also just because he is "AKC" does not mean squat unless he came from someone who was breeding to _better_ the breed.
> 
> Anyhoo....


It wasn't my idea to breed him honestly, my grandpa and his girlfriend choose
to do as they please since they keep him and care for him. He is not
aggressive in general, but his back legs are very touchy and my dad got him
for me when he was already full grown.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Not to be miss negative but if he has aggression issues why was he bred in the first place? Also just because he is "AKC" does not mean squat unless he came from someone who was breeding to _better_ the breed.
> 
> Anyhoo....


Was going to say the same, but think she means he is nasty with the clippers. Some dogs that havnt been done from puppy or have had a bad experience can be quite nasty. Ive had some outside dogs come here that were ready to take my hand off. Made the owners bring them in regularly, and sedated from the vet. They still can stand up, still are aware of whats going on. And the more you do them, they realise you arent going to hurt them.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Is this the 7 yr old that you own? I would be giving him a sedative to do him if he is that bad. All that hair looks like he hasnt been done for months. Has he had quarazone (sp) in the past, his coat looks really thinned out.



Yes that is him. Would a muzzle work to get those back legs?
The reason his coat looks like that is because my grandpa's girlfriend
cut most of it off and did a crappy job at that. Even though he
is in my name, he's more like my grandpa's dog.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Was going to say the same, but think she means he is nasty with the clippers.


yeah that's what I meant.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Yes that is him. Would a muzzle work to get those back legs?
> The reason his coat looks like that is because my grandpa's girlfriend
> cut most of it off and did a crappy job at that. Even though he
> is in my name, he's more like my grandpa's dog.


Yes a muzzle will help with the back legs. But maybe you need him to be checked by a vet just incase he is sore or has arthritis. There may be a reason for him aggression. But a muzzle wont help you when you are trying to do his face, feet and tail.

And the coat, I meant the coat is thin, not a very good coat. His age atm shouldnt have anything to do with it, neither should the haircut.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Yes a muzzle will help with the back legs. But maybe you need him to be checked by a vet just in case he is sore or has arthritis. There may be a reason for him aggression. But a muzzle wont help you when you are trying to do his face, feet and tail.
> 
> And the coat, I meant the coat is thin, not a very good coat. His age atm shouldn't have anything to do with it, neither should the haircut.


I know about clipper aggressive dogs, I've dealt with my fair share but even so I would not have bred the dog.

Anyway I believe the coat is stringy because of "bad" breeding  I have seen my fair share of Poodles with less then par coats due to nothing else other then "bad" breeding.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Yes a muzzle will help with the back legs. But maybe you need him to be checked by a vet just incase he is sore or has arthritis. There may be a reason for him aggression. But a muzzle wont help you when you are trying to do his face, feet and tail.
> 
> And the coat, I meant the coat is thin, not a very good coat. His age atm shouldnt have anything to do with it, neither should the haircut.


I never really thought of that, I will see about getting him checked out.
See I've had him since I was like 11 years old, my Dad just got him for
me one day, the home he came from was not a very good one so that
could have something also to do with aggression. (?)

His coat hasn't also been like this, it was lush and curly...I wonder why
it's like this now.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Anyway I believe the coat is stringy because of "bad" breeding  I have seen my fair share of Poodles with less then par coats due to nothing else other then "bad" breeding.



I don't think it's bad breeding, Sivaro saw his pedigree.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I said there were some good names (breeders) in the pedigree, dont know about the whole pedigree. But sweety, you really are young and I dont think you should get the other poodle you want. I know you only have a certain amount of money, get you folks to hold it for you so you dont spend it. 
I really feel the good breeders would clip the dog you are wanting to buy. The face looks like he has never been touched. So you can bet your bottom dollar that he is from a reg breeder that is breeding for money. Make me wonder if he is suppose to be quality, why he is still available at his age. There is so much you should be asking.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> I said there were some good names (breeders) in the pedigree, dont know about the whole pedigree. But sweety, you really are young and I dont think you should get the other poodle you want. I know you only have a certain amount of money, get you folks to hold it for you so you dont spend it.
> I really feel the good breeders would clip the dog you are wanting to buy. The face looks like he has never been touched. So you can bet your bottom dollar that he is from a reg breeder that is breeding for money. Make me wonder if he is suppose to be quality, why he is still available at his age. There is so much you should be asking.



Ohhh sorry, misunderstood then. Honestly, I've never had much to do
with the dog, though he is in my name he basically took to my grandma
when I was 11, so I sorta gave him to her until she died then my grandpa took him over.

I have asked the breeder alot of questions about the new puppy though,
everything I could possibly think of.

I will think about what you said, Sivaro, thanks for at least being nice
about it and not jumping my bones.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thats ok Brittany, sent you another email. I just want the best for you. I know you are starting out and its very hard knowing who to trust and if what they say is for real. With the genetics she said she has done, make sure she sends you copies before you buy him. Check the dates and make sure he is who she says he is. Is he microchipped. You can ask that the microchip shows on each test she shows you.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Thats ok Brittany, sent you another email. I just want the best for you. I know you are starting out and its very hard knowing who to trust and if what they say is for real. With the genetics she said she has done, make sure she sends you copies before you buy him. Check the dates and make sure he is who she says he is. Is he microchipped. You can ask that the microchip shows on each test she shows you.


Thank you for the e-mail Sivaro, it actually made me feel better.
Yeah, starting out isn't easy....she said she will send me copies
of the tests, heath records, shots, etc all with his registry papers.
He is not microchipped though.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok MM,

First thing... why in the heck are buying a dog from the same person that you were going to buy that other dog from last week. I can see from the pic that this dog is sitting on the same plastic thing??? What the H*** is that??????????????????????????

Im a little irritated that we all try to help you make decent decision's and this is what I see. Know wonder you didn't want to show anyone these photo's. You are really young MM and you do NOT know what your doing. Thats totally ok, but when you come here to a Poodle forum with people that breed, show, or just down right care a lot about the breed and its very irritating to keep our mouths shut and say nice things.

Its not like you just have these pets that your sharing pics. You have intensions to breed and your giving a piece of poop breeder/ Puppymill money. I seriously cannot believe you!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> Ok MM,
> 
> First thing... why in the heck are buying a dog from the same person that you were going to buy that other dog from last week. I can see from the pic that this dog is sitting on the same plastic thing??? What the H*** is that??????????????????????????
> 
> ...


I really thought you were my friend, but you don't know what you are 
talking about seriously. If you are talking about the picture of my stud
I posted in this thread, he is already mine and been mine for years and
he is AKC and not from some crappy puppy mill, but I do recognize his
flaws I can admit that atleast.

If you're talking about the puppy picture I sent you, to be out in 
the open with everyone, I have been talking to the breeder awhile
and was actually considering getting him this Monday, but I will
take Sivaro's advice she sent me in an e-mail first. Oh yeah,
and the dog is from the same person (she was selling it for
someone else), but at least I know the puppy isi purebred 
and taken care of, that other dog she didn't breed herself.
So yeah, you can't say I'm not an honest person.

I may not be to knowledgable about what I am doing, but that's
the reason I'm trying to receive help and try to get answers,
not jumped on. Also, I don't even have an intention to breed
anymore, I just want to show with a new puppy I get.

Also, if you lived in a piece of s*** small ******* town like I do, you'd 
know it is extremely hard to find a decent dog.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Also, if you lived in a piece of s*** small ******* town like I do, you'd
> know it is extremely hard to find a decent dog.


I live in a town with less then 6,000 people and I found an awesome Standard Poodle with a great pedigree and I got her for free, yes free. I have waited YEARS to finally have my show dog and I am very glad I waited because I now know more then I ever though I would about the breed and how to find a good dog and a good breeder.

Anyway.... you can find a great dog no matter where you live you just have to look...a LOT!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> I live in a town with less then 6,000 people and I found an awesome Standard Poodle with a great pedigree and I got her for free, yes free. I have waited YEARS to finally have my show dog and I am very glad I waited because I now know more then I ever though I would about the breed and how to find a good dog and a good breeder.
> 
> Anyway.... you can find a great dog no matter where you live you just have to look...a LOT!


Yeah I do too, thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Dont want to play gang ups on you mm, but PP is right. I too have given away some lovely quality dogs, and its to those that have tried hard and shown that they needed me mentoring them. I have taught them how to wash, blowdry, clip face, feet, tail and underbelly. Then trimming afterwards. They have learnt ring edicate and much more. You probably are hesitant about flying a quality pup out to you, but if you get in touch with some well known breeders/showies they can assist you in finding the right dog.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Dont want to play gang ups on you mm, but PP is right. I too have given away some lovely quality dogs, and its to those that have tried hard and shown that they needed me mentoring them. I have taught them how to wash, blowdry, clip face, feet, tail and underbelly. Then trimming afterwards. They have learnt ring edicate and much more. You probably are hesitant about flying a quality pup out to you, but if you get in touch with some well known breeders/showies they can assist you in finding the right dog.



No I understand, Sivaro. I wish someone would just give me a lovely quality
dog and mentor me on everything. I realize I am young, but hopefully I will learn from my mistakes and someday own a good quality dog.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

MM,

You have an excuse for everything! That dog you emailed me a pic of was NOT a puppy and was sitting on the same thing that last pile you showed us a picture of was sitting on. Guess what...if you can't get a decent dog YOU JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU HAVE MONEY! IT COST MONEY TO SHOW DOGS AND THAT DOG WOULD GET DUMPED BEFORE IT EVER STEPPED FOOT IN THE RING.

All those thank you's you posted out last week were for what???? Really MM why thank us ALL if you were getting another dog from the same BYB!!! That's why Im mad. 

Oh and quit telling me Sivaro is helping me. She is trying to be nice and tell you the same thing. Sivaro has spent many years breeding and caring for Poodles. You are lucky she is still being friendly to you because most breeder's wouldn't by now.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> MM,
> 
> You have an excuse for everything! That dog you emailed me a pic of was NOT a puppy and was sitting on the same thing that last pile you showed us a picture of was sitting on. Guess what...if you can't get a decent dog YOU JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU HAVE MONEY! IT COST MONEY TO SHOW DOGS AND THAT DOG WOULD GET DUMPED BEFORE IT EVER STEPPED FOOT IN THE RING.
> 
> ...


Everyone has their excuses and opinions. 
Excuse me, but the dog I emailed you WAS
a puppy, he is 22 weeks old since you know so much. It is over
a year also before I plan to even consider going or even trying to
compete in a show.

And yes, all those thank you's I gave out was because I was greatful
for everyone's help for not getting THAT dog, but this is a whole 
different dog. different breeder. etc. The lady is really nice and I have 
talked to her on the phone and through emails several times.

I'm not going to stop telling you Sivaro is helping me because
she is, she's given me more advice than anyone else, and yes
she is still being friendly and that's why it is so easy to talk to her.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes you are right JS. Im sick of seeing youngsters get taken for a ride. And being attacked last week cause I voiced my opinion from another poster when I knew this same thing would happen. This is why I usually come down hard straight away, so they hopefully dont make the mistake. 

Its a business to those unscrupulous breeders out there, they dont care about the dogs, which is why in my email I was as shocked as you to see a 22 week old puppy. Still looks a tab older. Not clipped properly, long nails. Shows to me the breeder doesnt really care as long as they are sold in the end. I just hope if she buys this dog the tests atleast are covered, but Im with you, he is no show dog. 

We cant make her not buy him, but hopefully some things sink in that we are showing concern.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Yes you are right JS. Im sick of seeing youngsters get taken for a ride. And being attacked last week cause I voiced my opinion from another poster when I knew this same thing would happen. This is why I usually come down hard straight away, so they hopefully dont make the mistake.
> 
> Its a business to those unscrupulous breeders out there, they dont care about the dogs, which is why in my email I was as shocked as you to see a 22 week old puppy. Still looks a tab older. Not clipped properly, long nails. Shows to me the breeder doesnt really care as long as they are sold in the end. I just hope if she buys this dog the tests atleast are covered, but Im with you, he is no show dog.
> 
> We cant make her not buy him, but hopefully some things sink in that we are showing concern.


I'm just confused now on if I should actually still get him or not, I'm 
just wondering if I get him could he be transformed into a quality
dog good looking enough for a show in the future. I really don't know,
and trust me I don't want to be screwed over either, especially paying
a good bit of money for it.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Okay, so I'm going to try and not write back anything else negative
to rude comments I receive. Instead of cussing me out, try to 
be nice and give me advice which I will kindly take into 
consideration. I'm calm now.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Stop thinking about poodles and think about your baby that is due. Diapers, clothes, food, medicine, these things are VERY VERY expensive. Babies are very expensive...and so are kids. You've got 18 years of someone relying completely on you.

Please just forget about getting another dog for now. Showing is also expensive, as is breeding, both of which you say you want to do. Even if you had 2,000 dollars in your pocket right now (which I'm pretty sure you don't) I would be saying the same thing. You are 18 and have been living on your own for probably only a couple of months now? You have a lot to learn about money management. 

Please ask an adult that is close to you about your situation and show them your bank statements, bills, income, and everything else and let them teach you what to do with money. 

JENN, Sivaro, myself, PP, we don't agree on everything...but I'm pretty sure that all of us agree that you are making a bad decision by considering this or any other puppy at this time in your life.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Something else to remember...finding a dog takes TIME. Weeks, months even! You're most likely not going to find a good dog from a reputable breeder that is currently AVAILABLE. You are going to find someone who has a litter on the way or has some 3 week old puppies to consider. 

If you're finding tons of puppies that are sitting around waiting to be purchased...you're not finding the right kinds of dogs.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

MM, 

Sure I came down hard on you about this dog. That was litterally outragious that you are even considering a dog from a "supposed afiliate" to the breeder from last time. They must be pretty close if they take pics of their dogs in the same place and they both neglect the dogs nails as well. 

How did you find this supposed "breeder". Do they have a website? Can I ask what kind of a price is this person giving you for that dog? Im still stunned that with all the mentoring you are already getting on here you would still pursue to BUY a dog like that. It's one thing if you just want a pet to give it a better home. To pay for a dog with intentions to show and breed (in the future... i know) is another story. 

Honestly nobody is going to GIVE you a dog with out you proving yourself. Make a dog show friend close to home and meet them at a show. They are going to put you to work...helping with their dogs ...etc. You'll get hand's on experience and maybe you'll get lucky enough to get a nice dog for a discounted price or co-own.

I don't want you to hate me now but you have to realize that was a huge surprise. HUGE!


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

MM,
I haven't seen the pic of the dog in question but just wanted to add a few things. I don't think you can tell if a dog is going to be showable by a picture. Many things make a dog a good show dog, not just his haircut. If I were you I would start by reading the AKC poodle standard. (I'm only familar with AKC shows.) Learn it backwards and forwards. Then when looking for a puppy, you need to compare that puppy to the standard. A show quality dog is going to be expensive. Shows are expensive. You can easily spend hundreds of dollars in one weekend of shows and come away with nothing. I would learn as much as possible first, buy a dog later. Good luck.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

JENN SECRETO said:


> MM,
> 
> You have an excuse for everything! That dog you emailed me a pic of was NOT a puppy and was sitting on the same thing that last pile you showed us a picture of was sitting on. Guess what...if you can't get a decent dog YOU JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU HAVE MONEY! IT COST MONEY TO SHOW DOGS AND THAT DOG WOULD GET DUMPED BEFORE IT EVER STEPPED FOOT IN THE RING.
> 
> ...


Breeders or not.. Members of this site will always be expected to be *NICE* and *FRIENDLY* even if you disagree or are upset with another member.

On the same note...
I don't appreciate people getting into MM business about her living situation, kid or age as she has not specifically asked for advice or critique on that in this thread and I feel some have started over stepping their boundaries.

This is a *poodle forum* and I don't think it's too much to ask that all members _if_ they want to reply then reply as nicely as possible even if you disagree. If you are going to reply out of anger or being upset *DO NOT *reply at all.

MM may be new to living on her own, having a poodle and showing, etc them but by gosh this is where we come in to help her. I think everyone here would agree that by being mean, or upset or forceful you can NEVER get your point across.

I have not removed any posts from this thread myself. If you feel the need to or wish to edit your own then do so. If you can't then feel free to reply.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

If you are specifically refering to me about removing the reply I made then please do if you would like. As far as I was concerned this all came to a end yesterday. 

I understand that you want to keep this forum friendly, however, people come here to ask questions and get advise....just like any other forum. The only difference is that this forum doesn't have any area for people to take dicussions that are more intence. (or heated) I don't have a issue with your guidelines but I do think this issue will come up again soon. The forum is starting to get a fair amount of people now and with that comes a fair amount of opinions.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I have to agree with JS Todd, there are going to be things that affect some of us here, and its not going to be too pleasant for everyone. Things sort themselves out in the end. Im surprised you didnt quote me on another thread about DDs. Breeding and DDs really affect me and I will have an opinion to it whether ppl like it or not.

If this means banning me, then please do so.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I certainly hope that is not an option over arguements like this. This is normal for any forum. Lots of people, lots of opinions. People feel very strong about their dogs and what the future become's for them.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree JS, but if Im made to shut my mouth over something I dont like to see, then Im not being me. Its fine for anyone to say dont go into that thread, but once I read something I dont like I say my peace.

Things sort themself out in the end, I blew mm up the first day, we get along now. Ive helped she has listened, and sometimes not  She understands why we go off though. There are plenty of pet forums and dd forums for those that hate to hear the truth. I joined here cause it was about poodles, I am an ethical breeder and dont like anyone doing something wrong towards the breed, and have very strong opionions about it.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> I agree JS, but if Im made to shut my mouth over something I dont like to see, then Im not being me. Its fine for anyone to say dont go into that thread, but once I read something I dont like I say my peace.
> 
> Things sort themself out in the end, I blew mm up the first day, we get along now. Ive helped she has listened, and sometimes not  She understands why we go off though. There are plenty of pet forums and dd forums for those that hate to hear the truth. I joined here cause it was about poodles, I am an ethical breeder and dont like anyone doing something wrong towards the breed, and have very strong opionions about it.



Heck yeah we get along, I enjoy talking to you, Sivaro. 

And yes, I am stubborn and don't understand sometimes, but I realize 
people just don't want to see me stung in the end, that's all..that's 
why people go off. I realize I have a lot to learn and joining here was
not a mistake, I've already learned quite a few things, especially from 
you, Sivaro.

But like Todd stated your not going to get your point across to anyone
by being mean or forceful, so lets just all be friends and try to get
along and share our love for poodles.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes .... I did come off rude for sure. I was in the heat of the moment and next time Im going to cool off first. I do apologize for being rude and thanks for being so understanding.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Like I said opinions are fine the way you express your opinion is what matters here. I was not referring to anyone specifically with my post.

We have the General-Chat for non-dog related topics.

There is absolutely NO reason a thread asking for advice should become HEATED. Like I said previously if you disagree state your opinion and reasoning, etc.. try to educate instead of force your beliefs or tell someone they are _stupid_ (direct or indirect).

If you have suggestions please PM me your suggestions.

No one will be banned for having a different opinion. Disrespecting other members, attacking, etc is potential reason for a temporary ban.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm going to have to disagree with you Todd when you are saying that this is a poodle forum and nobody should be mentioning anything other than her poodles. If someone chooses to share all of the information that she does in the context of her getting a poodle or whatever it may be, they are inviting advice and criticism based on those things.

Each poster is responsible for the information that they share here. If they share that X is related to them getting a dog or they use X in some sort of defense for something, then X is something that people are being asked to discuss by that poster.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Kela said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you Todd when you are saying that this is a poodle forum and nobody should be mentioning anything other than her poodles. If someone chooses to share all of the information that she does in the context of her getting a poodle or whatever it may be, they are inviting advice and criticism based on those things.
> 
> Each poster is responsible for the information that they share here. If they share that X is related to them getting a dog or they use X in some sort of defense for something, then X is something that people are being asked to discuss by that poster.


I never said anyone should ONLY mention poodles.

As an example... If a poster mentions "I live in so and so I want to get a poodle" I don't expect others to attack or criticize where they live, and that seems to be going on a little here.

Sure, they mention things in defense and/or excuse but it sure seems that's been in defense to other members on the offense 

Like I said, if you want to talk about non-poodle related things in life go for it.. in chat area... we are all for expanding our discussion topics.

Thanks for sharing Kela if you have more ideas let us know.


-Todd


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

With all due respect Todd, and this has nothing to do with the OP, if someone come in here, say a byb that was breeding all for the wrong reasons, bred litter after litter, not doing health tests, but had come on here wanting advice cause something went wrong while whelping a litter or something different, I will tell them exactly what I think of them and wont give them one bit of good advice. 

mm


> But like Todd stated your not going to get your point across to anyone by being mean or forceful, so lets just all be friends and try to get
> along and share our love for poodles.


dunno about that, you had a good think about it


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Sivaro said:


> With all due respect Todd, and this has nothing to do with the OP, if someone come in here, say a byb that was breeding all for the wrong reasons, bred litter after litter, not doing health tests, but had come on here wanting advice cause something went wrong while whelping a litter or something different, I will tell them exactly what I think of them and wont give them one bit of good advice.
> 
> mm
> 
> ...


So if someone came here looking for advice you wouldn't help, insult them, and you would make their situation worse.... that's a great way to go through life. This is an exact example of why you DO NOT REPLY at all. You could let them know how you feel but not disrespectfully I really don't think that's asking to much.

If you have a problem with the way they are breeding... EDUCATE THEM. Just because people don't do something the way you do or the _right_ way to you doesn't mean they are stupid, wrong or morons... you can be nice and help/educuate people at the same time. This is what I`m trying to get across.

We want to welcome people not scare them away


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

forget it.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have to say and this is my opinion, but do we all really want to dumb BYB puppymill person here anyways. I wouldn't feel bad at ALL, about scaring away someone that isn't here for the breed. I don't want to mentor a stupid person and they usually don't want to be mentored either. lol 

At this point I don't think there is any member's in question. If someone joins thats here for the wrong reasons, then they should definatley here what ever we have to say friendly or not. Thats the chance you take joining a forum.

Again, thats just my opinion.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

JENN SECRETO said:


> I have to say and this is my opinion, but do we all really want to dumb BYB puppymill person here anyways. I wouldn't feel bad at ALL, about scaring away someone that isn't here for the breed. I don't want to mentor a stupid person and they usually don't want to be mentored either. lol
> 
> At this point I don't think there is any member's in question. If someone joins thats here for the wrong reasons, then they should definatley here what ever we have to say friendly or not. Thats the chance you take joining a forum.
> 
> Again, thats just my opinion.


New members have the same rules too  If someone joins and is obviously spreading poor information or animals I will take care of them, PM me 
-Todd


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

where is the picture of Shadow - I see the schnoodle but not Shadow. How big is the Schnoodle? adorable!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Pamela said:


> where is the picture of Shadow - I see the schnoodle but not Shadow. How big is the Schnoodle? adorable!


I'm going to take a new picture of him next time I'm at my grandpa's,
he was very shaggy and fugly in the picture i posted, I just groomed 
him last night with some help...very hard job seeing he was trying to bite
and going wild, after awhile though he did calm down suprisingly. 
But we got his face shaved and he looks TONS better, a whole 
different dog!

The Schnoodle is the size of a small miniature poodle.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh did you take the pic of him off? You dogs are so cute I wanted to see him too - ugly as you said - I have let mine grow long and "ugly" at times too. But I brush and groom. I find it easier to keep it short now.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Pamela said:


> Oh did you take the pic of him off? You dogs are so cute I wanted to see him too - ugly as you said - I have let mine grow long and "ugly" at times too. But I brush and groom. I find it easier to keep it short now.


Yeah I took it off due to I was embarrassed that I am his real owner
and I had him looking like that, so with some help holding him down while
he was playing snapping turtle- we shaved his face, lol. Were going to
keep working with him on the whole clippers and grooming thing, hoping 
he will get used to it and be less aggressive.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Yeah I took it off due to I was embarrassed that I am his real owner
> and I had him looking like that, so with some help holding him down while
> he was playing snapping turtle- we shaved his face, lol. Were going to
> keep working with him on the whole clippers and grooming thing, hoping
> he will get used to it and be less aggressive.


Oh MM, 

Did you see the new puppy pics I posted of Eli. He looks like a stray. lol 
Oh well, that was my little man...now big man.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> Oh MM,
> 
> Did you see the new puppy pics I posted of Eli. He looks like a stray. lol
> Oh well, that was my little man...now big man.


I seen, still think he was a cute little bugger though! Wow, he's 
gotten so big since you had him!


----------

